# Trouble with Printing Cropped 4x6 images - help!



## shrutebucks (Jun 24, 2010)

Hey guys, I'm having some trouble printing an image as a 4x6, and was wondering if someone could offer advice. I took a set of 55 photos taken at my friend's bridal shower to print as 4x6, most of them turned out well but some didn't - arms, legs and heads cut off everywhere. The aspect ratio is set correctly, for a width of 4 inches and height of 6 inches. This sets the crop area, but now shows exactly which parts of the image will print - resulting in about half an inch all around not being in the print area.

how do i fix this, so that i can get the entire image within the print area? any suggestions are welcome. thank you!!


----------



## KmH (Jun 24, 2010)

Then it sounds like you need to set the crop width and height to match the origianal photo so there is no longer a 1/2" of the image outside the crop.

What image editing application are you using to crop?

I am assuming the original photos have a native aspect ratio of 3:2 also.

P&S are usually 4:3, as are some brands of dSLR.


----------



## shrutebucks (Jun 24, 2010)

hey, thanks for the reply. i am using cs4 to edit/crop, and the pictures were shot with a nikon d80, so the standard aspect ratio of 3:2 should apply, no?


----------



## KmH (Jun 24, 2010)

shrutebucks said:


> hey, thanks for the reply. i am using cs4 to edit/crop, and the pictures were shot with a nikon d80, so the standard aspect ratio of 3:2 should apply, no?


Once you have the 4x6 crop box, grab a corner and expand the box. It will retain the 3:2 aspect ratio as the dimensions get a little beyond 4x6.

*Do Not put a resolution value in the box on the tool options bar.*


----------



## shrutebucks (Jun 24, 2010)

Hey...

ok so the reason that i originally cropped the raw images in the raw plug in was to tighten them up a bit and get rid of unwanted parts of the background. so then i ended up with this image. and i sent it off for printing to the store and well half or 1/3 or whatever of some of the pictures are cut off. That must be because when i freely cropped in the raw plug in, there was no 3:2 ratio. I was not watching for it, because it was my first time cropping in photoshop and i didnt know what would happen. Anyways, When i saw that the pics were cut off, i came back and set my crop width and height to 4 in and 6 in. So the crop square can be moved around on the image, but only in that ratio. So i end up losing the bottom part of it, or compromising an arm, etc. 

So i just want to know if there is a way to have the image fit in my 3:2 ratio now? Or do i need to go back to my camera and get the original image and just forget about cropping it??

Im printing at a store. Im not using my own printer.

Thanks


----------



## shrutebucks (Jun 24, 2010)

Yeah like it crop selector can be resized, but only to th 3:2 dimensions. so if there are 3 people in the picture for example, and i want all of them in, but i also want some of the background flowers on either side, i have to compromise the flowers on one side, or end up losing someone's face on the other side. Or for example i had one picture with 6 friends, head to toe. but to crop with a 3:2 ratio, i lose everything past their shins. If i i try to resize the crop selector to make it bigger, then one part of the canvas has a grey area because that part of the image does not extend there since the crop selector area is larger than the image on that particular side.... so when i print, there would potentially be a blank area on one side where the image doesnt extend to..... Get what i mean?


----------



## shrutebucks (Jun 24, 2010)

hey, tried that...and now the width of the picture works, but the bottom half is inaccessible. this is insane!

thanks so much for your input btw, i really appreciate it


----------

